# Itching - obstetric cholestasis???



## chunkymonkeyuk (Feb 15, 2006)

Hello.  I saw my GP this morning as over the last week I have had REALLY bad itching.  It seems worse on the palms of my hands the soles of my feet, but is also generally all over.  There doesn't seemt o be an associated rash, just redness and it seems to get particularily bad in the middle of the day and the middle of the night.

The GP referred me to the hospital for a blood test to check my bile acid levels, so I suspect she may be considering obstetric cholestasis.  She also prescribed me with Chlorphenamine.

Whilst I'm comfortable with the progress, can you tell me what impact this may have on the twins?  Are there any other potential causes  I am currently 31 weeks pregnant and suspect I may have a planned c-section anyway (they're both breech and I have a preference for this).  Will this happen earlier if obstetric cholestasis is confirmed?  Also does the medication (current and obstetric cholestasis medication) have any effect on the babies or side effects for me?

Thanks in advance.

Jo x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Research in the past is that there may have been a link between cholestasis and early still birth, however, more recent research states that this is not the case.  Some consultants still like to deliver early however, and with you having twins also, they may want to deliver you about 37/38 weeks.  This does depend on the consultant however.  Have you had the results of your bloods yet?

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## chunkymonkeyuk (Feb 15, 2006)

Not yet.  I had the bloods taken yesterday (straight after the GP's appointment) and they said it would take a couple of days.  Hopefully the results should be in by Friday, when I have a consultant appointment and 32 week scan.

If my bile acids are high, are there any changes I can make to my diet now to give my liver an easier time?

Thanks again.

Jo x


----------



## chunkymonkeyuk (Feb 15, 2006)

Hello again.  Just thought I'd post an update for anyone who searches on this topic.  My blood test results came back and the ALT levels were 90.  The hospital prescribed me antihistamines for the itching and booked me in for a repeat blood test 2 days later.  The next blood test came back as ALT 117 and although this wasn't a dramatic increase (the doc said that it often doubles) it was enough to prescribe me Ursodeoxycholic acid under the diagnosis of Obstetric Cholestatis. At the same time I was also prescribed Vitamin K, as the Cholestatis can have an impact on your blood clotting.  I then had another blood test 2 days later and the ALT had gone up again to 170, but the following test (a weeks after starting the Cholestatis tx) had dropped to 78.

The itching has continued pretty much throughout and is always worse at night.  Its really noticeable in my palms and feet which feel like they're burning and constantly itch, but it does also spread to my chest, belly arms and legs.  There's still no rash, but the itching is manageable with antihistamines (which I take on an 'as needed' basis).

The consultant has booked me in for a planned c-section at 37 weeks and in the midsts of all the blood tests has given me 2x steriod injections in the bum    These help to develop the babies lungs should they arrive early.  Now that the tx has started to take effect they will monitor me on a weekly basis (blood test and 30 mins attached to the HB monitor), just to check that the babies are doing well.

Thats all from me. Sorry for the delay in my reply, but thanks ever so much for your advice and support.

Jo xx


----------

